# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  σχεση με καποιον διπολικο

## 23bian

καλησπερα!ειμαι καινουριο μελος κ χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας
ειμαι αρραβωνιασμενη εδω και μισο χρονο με καποιον που εχει διπολικη.την εχει χρονια. τωρα τελευταια επαιρνε τα φαρμακα του. η αληθεια ειναι πως πριν γνωριστουμε είχε σταματησει να παιρνει το ενα χαπι του το πρωι.
ομως παλι πριν γνωριστουμε το ξαναρχισε,απο μονος του.
τωρα πριν ενα μηνα επρεπε να διορθωσει κατι και δεν το εκανε σωστα,ενιωσε οτι απετυχε.ειχε τασεις αυτοκτονιας κ επεσε σε φαση καταθλιψης. το θεμα ειναι οτι αρχισε να αμφιβαλλει για τα αισθηματα του προς εμενα. λεει οτι ειναι μπερδεμενος. απλα ειναι τελειως αλλος ανθρωπος απο αυτον που ειχα γνωρισει.μεχρι πριν σχεδιαζαμε το γαμο μας..
πιστευετε το οτι ειναι μπερδεμενος οσον αφορα τα αισθηματα του σε μενα ειναι θεμα αρρωστιας ή τελικα χαρακτηρα?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## kerasi

Και τωρα σε τι φαση εισαστε? Μενετε μαζι ας πουμε? Μιλατε? βρισκοσαστε?

----------


## 23bian

τωρα βρισκεται μακρια με τους δικους του, κ του ειπα να με παιρνει τηλεφωνο μονο οταν νιωθει οτι θελει να μιλησει....

----------


## kerasi

Αυτο που επρεπε να διορθωσει κ δε το πετυχε, τι ειναι? 
Και σε εχει παρει να μιλησει απο τοτε που απομακρυνθηκε?
Και πριν ποσο καιρο χωρισατε?

----------


## 23bian

κατι με τον υπολογιστη καποιου αλλου οχι τιποτα που δεν διορθωνεται...απλα μεχρι τωρα καταλαβα οτι με επαιρνε με το ζορι τηλεφωνο γιατι απο χθες που του το ειπα δεν εχει δειξει σημεια ζωης....ακομη δεν χωρισαμε απλα λεει οτι θελει καιρο για να αναρρωσει κ για να ξεμπερδεψει τα αισθηματα του...πιστευεις οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο κατι τετοιο?δηλαδη αυτο το μπερδεμα να ειναι απορροια της αρρωστιας?

----------


## kerasi

Οχι, πιστευω οτι η αρρωστεια ειναι ασχετη.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κι ομως παιζει ρολο μεγαλο και η αρρωστια! ναι μεν ειναι και θεμα χαρακτηρα αλλα η αρρωστια σε κανει να αντιδρας υπερβολικα. εχω διπολικη και εγω και ο δικος μ και ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι, ομως απλα δεν θελει πιεση και πρεπει να ακολουθει την αγωγη του για να μην πεφτει σε διχασμους και μανιες η μικτα

----------


## 23bian

Α τέλεια. . .απλά δεν παίζει να τον επηρεάζει η φάση κατάθλιψης ε?κ να τα βλέπει όλα μαύρα. .

----------


## 23bian

Δηλαδή τα αισθήματα του να είναι ειλικρινή απλά να νιώθει μπερδεμένος λόγω κατάθλιψης. . ?

----------


## soft

Καλησπερα 23bian 

Θα σου προτεινα να ενημερωθεις λιγο περισσοτερο για το τι ειναι η διπολικη , η φαση καταθλιψης, ,μανιας κτλ.. 
Οταν εισαι σε καταθλιψη ,οχι μονο αμφισβητεις ολα τα συναισθηματα που εχεις προς τους αλλους ,αλλα και προς τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο ..
Οταν εισαι σε καταθλιψη ,δεν εισαι μπερδεμενος απλα ,αλλα χαμενος τελειως ..

θα σου ελεγα και γω οτι παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο...η ασθενεια.
Αν δεν υπηρχε ,καποιο αλλο προβλημα στη μεταξυ σας σχεση ,πριν το καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο που περναει τωρα, να κανεις υπομονη ,και να τον στηριξεις οσο "μπορεις" ..μεχρι να τη ξεπερασει ...

----------


## betelgeuse

> Καλησπερα 23bian 
> 
> Θα σου προτεινα να ενημερωθεις λιγο περισσοτερο για το τι ειναι η διπολικη , η φαση καταθλιψης, ,μανιας κτλ.. 
> Οταν εισαι σε καταθλιψη ,οχι μονο αμφισβητεις ολα τα συναισθηματα που εχεις προς τους αλλους ,αλλα και προς τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο ..
> Οταν εισαι σε καταθλιψη ,δεν εισαι μπερδεμενος απλα ,αλλα χαμενος τελειως ..
> 
> θα σου ελεγα και γω οτι παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο...η ασθενεια.
> Αν δεν υπηρχε ,καποιο αλλο προβλημα στη μεταξυ σας σχεση ,πριν το καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο που περναει τωρα, να κανεις υπομονη ,και να τον στηριξεις οσο "μπορεις" ..μεχρι να τη ξεπερασει ...


Θα συμφωνησω , σε φαση καταθλιψης μπορει να μην εχεις καν αισθηματα .........

----------


## 23bian

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια κ τις απαντήσεις το εκτιμώ πολύ!μια ακόμη ερώτηση δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση τα αισθήματα του να μην έχουν αλλάξει απλά η κατάθλιψη να τον αλλάζει?το ότι δεν θέλει επικοινωνία μαζί μου επειδή δεν του "βγαίνει" είναι κ αυτό της φάσης?

----------


## kerasi

Εγω μπιαν23 θελω να σε ρωτησω αν γνωριζες οτι εχει διπολικη απ την αρχη, ή τελοσπαντων το εμαθες λιγο μετα? ή το ανακαλυψες προσφατα και αυτο τον εναμιση χρονο δε το γνωριζες. Και να σου προτεινω μετα κ πρακτικα τι μπορεις να κανεις.

----------


## 23bian

ναι εννοειται πως εν γνωσει μου ξεκινησα απλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που συμβαινει....εχω διαβασει πολλα για διπολικη αλλα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο να το ζεις στην πραγματικοτητα...

----------


## kerasi

Καλα δεν εννοειται, θα μπορουσες να μη το ξερεις. Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως που αρραβωνιαστηκες κιολας. Το λεω γτ θεωρω οτι ενα ατομο που αντιμετωπιζει ψυχολογικα προβληματα δεν ειναι σε θεση να δωθει πληρως και απολυτα σε μια σχεση. Καλο ειναι να αποφυγεις να συναψεις σχεση. Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη. Μπορεις βεβαια να συμπαρασταθεις σε φιλικο επιπεδο οταν ειναι εφικτο.
Ειδικα εκει που λες οτι επειδη δεν μπορεσε να επιδιορθωσει μια συσκευη και απογοητευτηκε, για μενα ειναι σοβαρο. Χωρια τα περι αυτοκτονιας. Δε νομιζω οτι μπορει ενα τετοιο ατομο να προχωρησει σε μια σχεση με προοπτικη κλπ. Τι θα κανει δηλαδη στις προκλησεις ενος γαμου και μιας σχεσης? Πως θα τα διαχειριστει? Προεχει να νιωσει καλα με τον εαυτο του πρωτα.
Εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα να μην τον καλεις, να συμφωνησεις με ο,τι σου πει πχ αν δε θελει να του μιλησεις ή να τον επισκεφτεις και να αφησεις αυτον να κανει καποια κινηση, αν κανει. Προεχει ομως πανω απ ολα να θεραπευτει απ την ασθενεια προκειμενου μετα να ανακτησει την ποιοτητα ζωης και να δοθει και σε μια σχεση. Αν μιλησετε λοιπον πες του, το σκεφτηκα κι εγω και εφοσον εισαι μπερδεμενος ειναι καλυτερα να παρεις το χρονο σου και το χωρο σου και οποτε νιωσεις καλυτερα μου λες. Ως τοτε μη τον ενοχλεις. Παντως αν οφειλεται το φερσιμο του στην ασθενεια τοτε τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ χειροτερα. Εν κατακλειδι θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι γενεσιουργος αιτια η ασθενεια, απλα ειναι επιβαρυντικος παραγων.

----------


## Danay1997

> καλησπερα!ειμαι καινουριο μελος κ χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας
> ειμαι αρραβωνιασμενη εδω και μισο χρονο με καποιον που εχει διπολικη.την εχει χρονια. τωρα τελευταια επαιρνε τα φαρμακα του. η αληθεια ειναι πως πριν γνωριστουμε είχε σταματησει να παιρνει το ενα χαπι του το πρωι.
> ομως παλι πριν γνωριστουμε το ξαναρχισε,απο μονος του.
> τωρα πριν ενα μηνα επρεπε να διορθωσει κατι και δεν το εκανε σωστα,ενιωσε οτι απετυχε.ειχε τασεις αυτοκτονιας κ επεσε σε φαση καταθλιψης. το θεμα ειναι οτι αρχισε να αμφιβαλλει για τα αισθηματα του προς εμενα. λεει οτι ειναι μπερδεμενος. απλα ειναι τελειως αλλος ανθρωπος απο αυτον που ειχα γνωρισει.μεχρι πριν σχεδιαζαμε το γαμο μας..
> πιστευετε το οτι ειναι μπερδεμενος οσον αφορα τα αισθηματα του σε μενα ειναι θεμα αρρωστιας ή τελικα χαρακτηρα?
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


κουκλα μου επρεπε να με καλεσεις να ανοιξουμε μαζι θεμα!!!!!!!!!
ειμαι με τη β ερα μες το κουτι, και ο ανθρωπος που ειδα τη τελευταια μερα ειναι ο ιδιος αλλα τελειως αλλος!καλωςορισες στο κλαμπ πακετο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Danay1997

> Καλα δεν εννοειται, θα μπορουσες να μη το ξερεις. Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως που αρραβωνιαστηκες κιολας. Το λεω γτ θεωρω οτι ενα ατομο που αντιμετωπιζει ψυχολογικα προβληματα δεν ειναι σε θεση να δωθει πληρως και απολυτα σε μια σχεση. Καλο ειναι να αποφυγεις να συναψεις σχεση. Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη. Μπορεις βεβαια να συμπαρασταθεις σε φιλικο επιπεδο οταν ειναι εφικτο.
> Ειδικα εκει που λες οτι επειδη δεν μπορεσε να επιδιορθωσει μια συσκευη και απογοητευτηκε, για μενα ειναι σοβαρο. Χωρια τα περι αυτοκτονιας. Δε νομιζω οτι μπορει ενα τετοιο ατομο να προχωρησει σε μια σχεση με προοπτικη κλπ. Τι θα κανει δηλαδη στις προκλησεις ενος γαμου και μιας σχεσης? Πως θα τα διαχειριστει? Προεχει να νιωσει καλα με τον εαυτο του πρωτα.
> Εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα να μην τον καλεις, να συμφωνησεις με ο,τι σου πει πχ αν δε θελει να του μιλησεις ή να τον επισκεφτεις και να αφησεις αυτον να κανει καποια κινηση, αν κανει. Προεχει ομως πανω απ ολα να θεραπευτει απ την ασθενεια προκειμενου μετα να ανακτησει την ποιοτητα ζωης και να δοθει και σε μια σχεση. Αν μιλησετε λοιπον πες του, το σκεφτηκα κι εγω και εφοσον εισαι μπερδεμενος ειναι καλυτερα να παρεις το χρονο σου και το χωρο σου και οποτε νιωσεις καλυτερα μου λες. Ως τοτε μη τον ενοχλεις. Παντως αν οφειλεται το φερσιμο του στην ασθενεια τοτε τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ χειροτερα.


πες της τα να μην τα πω!
τι να πουμε τωρα!

----------


## Danay1997

> ναι εννοειται πως εν γνωσει μου ξεκινησα απλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που συμβαινει....εχω διαβασει πολλα για διπολικη αλλα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο να το ζεις στην πραγματικοτητα...


θα συμβει και αλλη φορα ειδικα εαν ειναι σε μανια................................

----------


## Danay1997

> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια κ τις απαντήσεις το εκτιμώ πολύ!μια ακόμη ερώτηση δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση τα αισθήματα του να μην έχουν αλλάξει απλά η κατάθλιψη να τον αλλάζει?το ότι δεν θέλει επικοινωνία μαζί μου επειδή δεν του "βγαίνει" είναι κ αυτό της φάσης?


δεν ειναι πλεον ελεγχομενα τα συναισθηματα ολο αλλαζουν απο ωρα σε ωρα.

----------


## betelgeuse

> Καλα δεν εννοειται, θα μπορουσες να μη το ξερεις. Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως που αρραβωνιαστηκες κιολας. Το λεω γτ θεωρω οτι ενα ατομο που αντιμετωπιζει ψυχολογικα προβληματα δεν ειναι σε θεση να δωθει πληρως και απολυτα σε μια σχεση. Καλο ειναι να αποφυγεις να συναψεις σχεση. Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη. Μπορεις βεβαια να συμπαρασταθεις σε φιλικο επιπεδο οταν ειναι εφικτο.


Κερασι και Δαναη αυτη η απαντηση ειναι απαραδεχτη σε ενα φορουμ σαν και αυτο οπου γραφουνε κυριως ατομα με ψυχικες νοσους.
Αν θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να αποφευγει κανεις να κανει σχεση με αυτα τα ατομα τοτε τι ακριβως κανεις εδω μεσα?

----------


## Danay1997

> θα συμβει και αλλη φορα ειδικα εαν ειναι σε μανια................................


με μενα χωρισε την αλλη φορα για 2 μηνες και ξαναγυρισε παλι..........και παλι ξαναφυγε τωρα.......................................... ..............

----------


## kerasi

Αναλογα το προβλημα και τη σοβαροτητα του. Αναφερθηκα σε σοβαρα θεματα γτ νομιζω οτι προεχει η υγεια ενος ατομου και μετα τα ερωτικα. Η ψυχικη υγεια εννοω και η σωματικη φυσικα.

----------


## soft

> Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως που αρραβωνιαστηκες κιολας. Το λεω γτ θεωρω οτι ενα ατομο που αντιμετωπιζει ψυχολογικα προβληματα δεν ειναι σε θεση να δωθει πληρως και απολυτα σε μια σχεση. Καλο ειναι να αποφυγεις να συναψεις σχεση. Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη. Μπορεις βεβαια να συμπαρασταθεις σε φιλικο επιπεδο οταν ειναι εφικτο.





Αναθερθηκες στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα και στη συγκεκριμενη θεματοθετρια 
Σε πληροφορω λοιπον αγαπητε ,οτι ατομα με διπολικη διαταραχη ειναι απολυτα ικανα ,και σχεση να κανουν και οικογενεια ,και να ζησουν ευτυχισμενα 
Αρκει να παιρνουν την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη τους σταθερα ,και να εχουν συχνη επαφη με το γιατρο τους ..

Νομιζω λοιπον οτι χρειαζεσαι αμεση ενημερωση ,και ο ιδιος 

Στα υπολοιπα με καλυψε η betelgeuse

----------


## Danay1997

> Κερασι και Δαναη αυτη η απαντηση ειναι απαραδεχτη σε ενα φορουμ σαν και αυτο οπου γραφουνε κυριως ατομα με ψυχικες νοσους.
> Αν θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να αποφευγει κανεις να κανει σχεση με αυτα τα ατομα τοτε τι ακριβως κανεις εδω μεσα?


κανεις λαθος..............εγω παλεψα με αυτη τη σχεση οσο κανενας αλλος......................ειλικρινα μιλαω..................και φυσικα τον αγαπω ακομη.....................οσο τιποτε στο κοσμο

----------


## kerasi

Nαι, και στη διπολικη αναφερομαι. Για να πετυχει η σχεση πρεπει το ατομο να λαμβανει την αγωγη, να παρακολουθειται απο ειδικο και με δεδομενα αυτα να μην επηρεαζεται απο την ασθενεια. Αν ο συντροφος μπορει να τα διασφαλισει αυτα ας προχωρησει. Αφου ομως λεει η φιλη μας οτι αμφιβαλει για τα αισθηματα του προς αυτην λογω της ασθενειας ή κανει διαφορες συμπεριφορες περιεργες λογω της ασθενειας, εκει στους γονεις του που πηγε κανει τα ιδια? Μηπως εκει δεν τον παιρνει να τα κανει? Γιατι δεν αμφιβαλει και για τα αισθηματα των γονιων του? Πως θα το πανε δηλαδη? Οποτε του καπνισει θα την κανει κ μετα θα λεει για δικαιολογια η κοπελα απο μεσα της ε ναι αφου εχει διπολικη τοτε οκ. Αν τα κανει κ εκει, τοτε ναι, μενει μονο το θεμα του να παιρνει την αγωγη κ να τον βλεπει ο γιατρος. Ομως αν βλεπεις οτι ο διπολικος κανει πειραματα με τα φαρμακα γτ θελει να τα μειωσει κλπ κλπ τοτε ποσες ευκαιριες να του δωσεις? Και ποιος σου εγγυαται οτι κ να τα παιρνει δε θα επηρεαστει στο μελλον? Εγω θεωρω οτι αν υπαρχει περιθωριο να επηρεαζεται καποιος ψυχολογικα, πρεπει να διασφαλιστει οτι αυτο δε θα γινεται κ μετα να κοιταξει να κανει σχεσεις. Εγω παντως ετσι ακροθιγως δε θεωρω οτι εχει μονο διπολικη. Προτεινω λοιπον στη φιλη μας αν γυρισει ο τυπος πισω, να τον δεχτει μονο αν μπορει να διασφαλισει οτι θα παιρνει τα φαρμακα και οτι δεν πασχει απο κατι αλλο. Οπως ειπα προεχει η υγεια του ατομου η ψυχικη κ μετα οι ερωτες και τα αρραβωνιασματα.

----------


## soft

> Nαι, και στη διπολικη αναφερομαι. Για να πετυχει η σχεση πρεπει το ατομο να λαμβανει την αγωγη, να παρακολουθειται απο ειδικο και με δεδομενα αυτα να μην επηρεαζεται απο την ασθενεια. 
> 
> 
> Θα μπορουσες να ειχες πει αυτο απο την αρχη .
> Αλλα λογω της αγνοιας σου ειπες ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Α !! σ αυτο ησουν σαφεστατος απο την αρχη ..

----------


## kerasi

Οι προτασεις μου συνοψιζοντε στα εξης: μην κανεις σχεση με διπολικο και επισης η διπολικη χρησιμοποιειται πολυ ως δικαιολογια. Αν κανεις σχεση να διασφαλισεις οτι θα ναι συνεπης στην αγωγη του και να εχεις υψηλες αντοχες. 
Κατα τ'αλλα το τρολαρισμα σου και οι προσωπικες επιθεσεις ειναι απαραδεκτα!

----------


## betelgeuse

Ποιο τρολαρισμα ρε κεραση?
Oταν εσυ μπαινεις σε ενα φορουμ υποστηριξης για ατομα με ψυχικες νοσους και λες οτι χρησιμοποιουν την ασθενεια σαν δικαιολογια για την ασχημη συμπεριφορα τους και προτρεπεις ατομα να μην συναπτουν σχεσεις με πασχοντες εχεις το θρασος να κατηγορεις την σοφτ για trolling ?

Κεραση αυτοτρολαρεσαι ...........

----------


## Forever.young

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKef4GU2YH0

Δεν προκειτε να σε βοηθησει τιποτα εδω,αμα θες πραγματικα να τον βοηθησεις να βρει τον εαυτο του υπαρχει ενας τροπος.
Αγορασε ενα βιβλιο που λεγεται "¨Η δυναμη του τωρα " απο Echart tolle !
Αγορασε το αμεσως,αν θες το παραγγελνεις μεσω ιντερνετ η σε κανενα μεγαλο βιβλιοπωλειο θα το εχει σιγουρα!
Μην χανεις χρονο!
Πιστεψε με απ τις πρωτες κ ολας σελιδες θα δεις τι αλλαγη θα κανει ο αρραβωνιαστικος σου.
Μην ασχολεισε τοσο με φαρμακα κλπ απλα παρε αυτο το βιβλιο.Σου δινω τον λογο μου.
Αν τον αγαπας,δωσε 15 ευρω καπου τοσο κανει και καντου το σαν δωρο.
Καλη τυχη  :Smile:

----------


## elis

Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σ πει τι γίνεται ούτε ο ίδιος η ασθένεια έχει συμπτώματα τέτοια που μπερδεύονται με το χαρακτήρα κ ανάλογα πως θα τον χτυπήσει τον καθένα άλλον τον επηρέαζή πολύ άλλον λίγο

----------


## elis

Αδερφούλι ακου πως είναι τα πράγματα γτ έχεις μια ιδέα τα λες λογικά αλλά δεν τα χεις ζήσει 
λοιπόν ότι κ να χεις είναι πως θα σε χτυπήσει κ πως θα το παλέψεισ κ πως θα σε πιάσουν τα φάρμακα θα σ κάνω κάποιους πρόχειρους συνδυασμούς να μαθαίνεις κ μετά να τα λες για δικα σου λοιπόν έχουμε έναν βαριά κατάθλιψη δουλεύει κανονικά κ έναν βαριά κατάθλιψη που κοιμάται όλη μέρα η διαφορά είναι στο χαρακτήρα 
έχουμε άλλον βαριά κατάθλιψη τον πιάσανέ καλά τα φάρμακα κ έγινε έχουμε άλλον βαριά κατάθλιψη τον πιάνουν καλά τα φάρμακα στρώνει αλλά γενικά είναι κατά των φαρμάκων κ τα κόβει έχουμε άλλον που νιώθει δυνατός κ τα κόβει όλα είναι αδερφούλι τι άνθρωπος είσαι κ τι έχεις μέσα στο κεφάλι σου οι απόψεις φαίνονται αληθοφάνεισ κλπ καλά κανείς κ τις λες αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει στο κοριτσάκι τι συμβαίνει

----------


## elis

Κ κάτι ακόμα οι διαγνώσεις αλλάζουνέ γτ ο άνθρωπος αλλαζει η ο γιατρός είναι για το ανάθεμα η διπολική χρησιμοποιείται γενικά για ακραίες συμπεριφορές που εσυ μπορεί να τις έχεις μάθει από την οικογένεια σου κ να τις θεωρείς φυσιολογικές αμα ήξερες πέντε πράγματα δεν θα μιλούσεσ αυτα κ τέλος

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ειναι δυσκολο αλλα δεν παει να πει σωνει και καλα πως ειναι ακατορθωτο. απλα θελει υπομονη κ κατανοηση απο την μερια σ. πολυ υπομονη, αμα εισαι διατεθημενη τοτε οκ

και ναι ισχυει περναμε φασεις απαθειας πολλες φορες. πχ μπορει εσυ να νομιζεις πως δεν σε θελει η τετοια, αλλα δεν θα ισχυει

----------


## Danay1997

> ειναι δυσκολο αλλα δεν παει να πει σωνει και καλα πως ειναι ακατορθωτο. απλα θελει υπομονη κ κατανοηση απο την μερια σ. πολυ υπομονη, αμα εισαι διατεθημενη τοτε οκ
> 
> και ναι ισχυει περναμε φασεις απαθειας πολλες φορες. πχ μπορει εσυ να νομιζεις πως δεν σε θελει η τετοια, αλλα δεν θα ισχυει


μπορεις να μας πεις τι ναι η απαθεια;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

να εχεις την εντυπωση και να νιωθεις κενος απο συναισθηματα και ενδιαφεροντα. δλδ να μην εχεις ενδιαφερον για τπτ και να δειχνεις πεσμενος και αδιαφορος και κενος και χωρις χαρα για τπτ και να βαριεσαι τα παντα.

----------


## Danay1997

> να εχεις την εντυπωση και να νιωθεις κενος απο συναισθηματα και ενδιαφεροντα. δλδ να μην εχεις ενδιαφερον για τπτ και να δειχνεις πεσμενος και αδιαφορος και κενος και χωρις χαρα για τπτ και να βαριεσαι τα παντα.


περιπου ποσο διαστημα διαρκει αυτο;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αναλογως!εμενα πριν τα χαπια μ κρατουσε σχεδον καθε μερα η μερα παρα μερα! μετα τα χαπια με πιανει 1-2 την βδομαδα. αλλα διαφερει απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο

----------


## m86

γεια σε ολους!θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος ξερει δηλαδη κ μπορει να πει μια αποψη...ο φιλος μου περναει μια φαση που ειχε περασει κ πριν απο 4 περιπου χρονια, πιο εντονη βεβαια τοτε απο οτι τωρα, ισως ειναι διπολικη δεν γνωριζω ακριβως την ονομασια του προβληματος του!παντως επειδη αυτη τη φορα δεν ηθελε να ακουσει καν για αγωγη, πηγε μια φορα στον γιατρο του στις 17/12/2012 του εδωσε αγωγη δεν την επερνε κ αναγκαστηκα του τη δινω κρυφα!!στο φαγητο η οταν κοιμαται!βεβαια το πηρα αποφαση μετα απο καυγαδεςς κ τετοια γιατι πισταψα πως αν χειροτερεψει θα τον χασω!ειμαστε μαζι 10 χρονια, εκεινοσ ειναι τωρα 26 κ εγω σε λιγο γινομαι 27!μια εβδομαδα την περνει την αγωγη του αλλα θελει να πηγαινει μονος βολτεσ να περπαταει πολυ κ να πινει και 5 καφεδες την ημερα!την πρωτη φορα ηταν πιο μικρος κ με ηθελε διπλα του συνεχεια ενω τωρα ειναι λιγο πιο μοναχικος!αν μπορει καποιος ασ μου απαντησει!ευχαριστω το παρεακι!

----------


## Danay1997

> γεια σε ολους!θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος ξερει δηλαδη κ μπορει να πει μια αποψη...ο φιλος μου περναει μια φαση που ειχε περασει κ πριν απο 4 περιπου χρονια, πιο εντονη βεβαια τοτε απο οτι τωρα, ισως ειναι διπολικη δεν γνωριζω ακριβως την ονομασια του προβληματος του!παντως επειδη αυτη τη φορα δεν ηθελε να ακουσει καν για αγωγη, πηγε μια φορα στον γιατρο του στις 17/12/2012 του εδωσε αγωγη δεν την επερνε κ αναγκαστηκα του τη δινω κρυφα!!στο φαγητο η οταν κοιμαται!βεβαια το πηρα αποφαση μετα απο καυγαδεςς κ τετοια γιατι πισταψα πως αν χειροτερεψει θα τον χασω!ειμαστε μαζι 10 χρονια, εκεινοσ ειναι τωρα 26 κ εγω σε λιγο γινομαι 27!μια εβδομαδα την περνει την αγωγη του αλλα θελει να πηγαινει μονος βολτεσ να περπαταει πολυ κ να πινει και 5 καφεδες την ημερα!την πρωτη φορα ηταν πιο μικρος κ με ηθελε διπλα του συνεχεια ενω τωρα ειναι λιγο πιο μοναχικος!αν μπορει καποιος ασ μου απαντησει!ευχαριστω το παρεακι!


εχει διπολικη ειπες;σε τι φαση βρισκεται μανιας η καταθλιψης;;;;;;;;;;;για πες μας...............

----------


## m86

δεν γνωριζω ακριβως τη διαγνωση του!ομως σε αυτη τη φορα το ολο θεμα ξεκινησε απ τη δουλεια που πηγε τον Οκτωβρη..με συμβαση στο δημο για 5 μηνες..στις πρωτες 5 βδομαδες ξεκινησε να εχει καποια συμπτωματα οπως να κλεινετε λιγο στον εαυτο του,να μην εχει πολυ ορεξη κ να εχει μια αισθηση κουρασης σχεδον ολη μερα!το κακο ειναι οτι μαλλον στο περιβαλλον της δουλειας του αντιμετοπιζε καποια περιστατικα τα οποια δεν ελεγε ουτε σε εμενα ουτε στη μανα του!κ ξαφνηκα γυρισε εναντιον μου κ της μαμας του..χωρις λογο..χωρις να εχουμε τσακωθει για τπτ..κ μου ελεγε για τη σχεση μας οτι δεν με ενδιεφερε τπτ,οτι δεν ειχα ποτε δει σοβαρα τη σχεση μας κ κατι τετοια!πιστευω οτι ειναι σε φαση καταθλιψης γτ θελει να ειναι πολυ μονος να ακουει μουσικη να βγαινει για περπατημα..μπορει να του προκαλω κ εκνευρισμο δν ξερω εχω μπερδευτει κ εγω!το προηγουμενο επισοδειο που περασε ηταν στα αρχες του 2008 αλλα δεν ειχε ποτε "εχθρικες" τασεις απεναντι μας(εμενα κ της μαμας του) κ τοτε επερνε την αγωγη χωρις προβληματα!παντως για τον γιατρο του δεν το συζηταει καν να παει..ουτε απ εξω!δεν ξερω κ πως να του φερθω!

----------


## m86

> εχει διπολικη ειπες;σε τι φαση βρισκεται μανιας η καταθλιψης;;;;;;;;;;;για πες μας...............


δεν γνωριζω ακριβως τη διαγνωση του!ομως σε αυτη τη φορα το ολο θεμα ξεκινησε απ τη δουλεια που πηγε τον Οκτωβρη..με συμβαση στο δημο για 5 μηνες..στις πρωτες 5 βδομαδες ξεκινησε να εχει καποια συμπτωματα οπως να κλεινετε λιγο στον εαυτο του,να μην εχει πολυ ορεξη κ να εχει μια αισθηση κουρασης σχεδον ολη μερα!το κακο ειναι οτι μαλλον στο περιβαλλον της δουλειας του αντιμετοπιζε καποια περιστατικα τα οποια δεν ελεγε ουτε σε εμενα ουτε στη μανα του!κ ξαφνηκα γυρισε εναντιον μου κ της μαμας του..χωρις λογο..χωρις να εχουμε τσακωθει για τπτ..κ μου ελεγε για τη σχεση μας οτι δεν με ενδιεφερε τπτ,οτι δεν ειχα ποτε δει σοβαρα τη σχεση μας κ κατι τετοια!πιστευω οτι ειναι σε φαση καταθλιψης γτ θελει να ειναι πολυ μονος να ακουει μουσικη να βγαινει για περπατημα..μπορει να του προκαλω κ εκνευρισμο δν ξερω εχω μπερδευτει κ εγω!το προηγουμενο επισοδειο που περασε ηταν στα αρχες του 2008 αλλα δεν ειχε ποτε "εχθρικες" τασεις απεναντι μας(εμενα κ της μαμας του) κ τοτε επερνε την αγωγη χωρις προβληματα!παντως για τον γιατρο του δεν το συζηταει καν να παει..ουτε απ εξω!δεν ξερω κ πως να του φερθω!

----------


## Lacrymosa

φαρμακα παιρνει ο φιλος σου? τον παρακολουθει καποιος γιατρος?

(επισης αμαν πια, οκ ειπε ο κερασι μια μαλακια που στην τελικη αποτελει αποψη του, αλλα κατευθειαν να πεσουμε πανω του να τον φαμε διοτι ετσι νιωθουμε ανωτεροι κ πουλαμε πνευμα, ρε δεν σοβαρευεστε λεω εγω κ να πατε να πουλησετε πνευμα εκει που πρεπει κ οχι σε αγνωστα ατομα, οκ ειπε την αποψη του με την οποια ουτε εγω συμφωνω, ε και? μεινετε στην τελειοτητα σας κ στο αλαθητο που σας διακατεχει κ αφηστε τον να λεει τις μπουρδες του, ωχου πια με τον καθε κατακαημενο!!!)

----------


## m86

> φαρμακα παιρνει ο φιλος σου? τον παρακολουθει καποιος γιατρος?
> 
> (επισης αμαν πια, οκ ειπε ο κερασι μια μαλακια που στην τελικη αποτελει αποψη του, αλλα κατευθειαν να πεσουμε πανω του να τον φαμε διοτι ετσι νιωθουμε ανωτεροι κ πουλαμε πνευμα, ρε δεν σοβαρευεστε λεω εγω κ να πατε να πουλησετε πνευμα εκει που πρεπει κ οχι σε αγνωστα ατομα, οκ ειπε την αποψη του με την οποια ουτε εγω συμφωνω, ε και? μεινετε στην τελειοτητα σας κ στο αλαθητο που σας διακατεχει κ αφηστε τον να λεει τις μπουρδες του, ωχου πια με τον καθε κατακαημενο!!!)


ναι περνει!δηλαδη εγω του τα δινω χωρις να το ξερει γιατι ο γιατρος του μας ειπε πως μπορει να υποτροπιασει πολυ αν καθυστερησει την αγωγη του!ετσι 3 φορες τη μερα του τη δινω κρυφα στο φαγητο, στην πορτοκαλαδα κ παει λεγοντας!μεχρι να περασει ενας μηνας να δουμε πως θα ειναι τα πραγματα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κατσε ρε συ δλδ του τα δινετε ερημην του? Αυτος ειναι ενημερωμενος για την παθηση του? Εχεις κατσει να του εξηγησεις 5-10 πραγματα η να του δειξεις απο κανα σαιτ οπως το μαζι ξερω γω, παντως πολυ κακο αυτο π γινεται, διοτι οταν το αντιληφθει οτι τον χαπακωνετε κρυφα θα τα κανει ******* κ με το δικιο του!! τι φαρμακα του δινεις??

----------


## m86

> Κατσε ρε συ δλδ του τα δινετε ερημην του? Αυτος ειναι ενημερωμενος για την παθηση του? Εχεις κατσει να του εξηγησεις 5-10 πραγματα η να του δειξεις απο κανα σαιτ οπως το μαζι ξερω γω, παντως πολυ κακο αυτο π γινεται, διοτι οταν το αντιληφθει οτι τον χαπακωνετε κρυφα θα τα κανει ******* κ με το δικιο του!! τι φαρμακα του δινεις??


πηγε στο γιατρο του στις 17/12/12 που τρομαξε με ενα σκηνικο στη δουλεια του κ αποφασησε να παει.οταν του εδωσε την αγωγη δεν την ακολουθησε παρα συνεχισε να πεφτει πσιχολογικα, να χανει τον προσανατολισμο του , να παραλογιζεται να εχει γενικα μια εικονα οπως την πρωτη φορα ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΘΕ ΑΛΛΑ σε πιο μικρο βαθμο!του δινω την αγωγη που του εγραψε ο γιατρος!οχι οτι να ναι!γενικα αντεδρασε καπως.. πως να στο εξηγησω...σαν παιδι που του λες ''μπορεις να κανεις κ αυτο αν θες να νιωσεις καλυτερα'' κ εκεινο που ειναι μικρο σου λεει "οχι ξερω εγω τι να κανω"!δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις..δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη μεχρι να βαλει τις σκεπσεις του σε μια σειρα!μπορει γι αυτο το λογο να τον νευριαζω..

----------


## m86

> πηγε στο γιατρο του στις 17/12/12 που τρομαξε με ενα σκηνικο στη δουλεια του κ αποφασησε να παει.οταν του εδωσε την αγωγη δεν την ακολουθησε παρα συνεχισε να πεφτει πσιχολογικα, να χανει τον προσανατολισμο του , να παραλογιζεται να εχει γενικα μια εικονα οπως την πρωτη φορα ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΘΕ ΑΛΛΑ σε πιο μικρο βαθμο!του δινω την αγωγη που του εγραψε ο γιατρος!οχι οτι να ναι!γενικα αντεδρασε καπως.. πως να στο εξηγησω...σαν παιδι που του λες ''μπορεις να κανεις κ αυτο αν θες να νιωσεις καλυτερα'' κ εκεινο που ειναι μικρο σου λεει "οχι ξερω εγω τι να κανω"!δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις..δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη μεχρι να βαλει τις σκεπσεις του σε μια σειρα!μπορει γι αυτο το λογο να τον νευριαζω..


*ψυχολογικα

----------


## soft

> φαρμακα παιρνει ο φιλος σου? τον παρακολουθει καποιος γιατρος?
> 
> (επισης αμαν πια, οκ ειπε ο κερασι μια μαλακια που στην τελικη αποτελει αποψη του, αλλα κατευθειαν να πεσουμε πανω του να τον φαμε διοτι ετσι νιωθουμε ανωτεροι κ πουλαμε πνευμα, ρε δεν σοβαρευεστε λεω εγω κ να πατε να πουλησετε πνευμα εκει που πρεπει κ οχι σε αγνωστα ατομα, οκ ειπε την αποψη του με την οποια ουτε εγω συμφωνω, ε και? μεινετε στην τελειοτητα σας κ στο αλαθητο που σας διακατεχει κ αφηστε τον να λεει τις μπουρδες του, ωχου πια με τον καθε κατακαημενο!!!)


Lακρυ Επειδη και γω ημουν σ αυτους που απαντησα στο κερασι Θα σου πω οτι δεν το εκανα για να πουλησω πνευμα ,αλλα για να παει οπως πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα για ενημερωση .. 
Και το τι λεμε εδω μεσα ,και το τι ποσταρουμε στην τελικη πρεπει να το κοιταμε λίγο 

Και απ οτι θυμαμαι(αν θυμαμαι καλα ) πασχεις απο διπολικη και η ιδια ,και μου λες εμενα ,να προσπερνω τετοιες αποψεις ?
Αν εσεις οι ιδιοι δεν κανεται κατι ,τοτε ο καθενας θα λεει απο μια μαλακια και σεις απλα θα την αποδεχεστε..Και μετα θα αρχιζεται να λετε γιατι το στιγμα ,ανθρωποι ειμαστε και μεις και εχουμε τα ιδια δικαιωματα με τους αλλους ,μπλα μπλα μπλα Τα ειχες πει καποτε σε ενα συλλογο αυτα σαν παραπονο ..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lακρυ Επειδη και γω ημουν σ αυτους που απαντησα στο κερασι Θα σου πω οτι δεν το εκανα για να πουλησω πνευμα ,αλλα για να παει οπως πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα για ενημερωση .. 
> Και το τι λεμε εδω μεσα ,και το τι ποσταρουμε στην τελικη πρεπει να το κοιταμε λίγο 
> 
> Και απ οτι θυμαμαι(αν θυμαμαι καλα ) πασχεις απο διπολικη και η ιδια ,και μου λες εμενα ,να προσπερνω τετοιες αποψεις ?
> Αν εσεις οι ιδιοι δεν κανεται κατι ,τοτε ο καθενας θα λεει απο μια μαλακια και σεις απλα θα την αποδεχεστε..Και μετα θα αρχιζεται να λετε γιατι το στιγμα ,ανθρωποι ειμαστε και μεις και εχουμε τα ιδια δικαιωματα με τους αλλους ,μπλα μπλα μπλα Τα ειχες πει καποτε σε ενα συλλογο αυτα σαν παραπονο ..


Σε ποιον συλλογο τα ειπα αυτα κ ποτε?? Μακαρι να ειπα κατι τετοιο αλλα δν το θυμαμαι! Τεσπα, οκ ειπε μια μαλακια ειτε απο αγνοια ειτε απο οτιδηποτε δν σημαινει οτι ισχυει κιολας, η οτι καποιος που θα το διαβασει θα πιστεψει την μαλακια του κεραση κ του καθε κεραση! νομιζω ενα επιπεδο συνειδητοτητας ολοι εχουν, εκτος κ αν προκειται για μαθητες δημοτικου! Κ μπορουμε να του το πουμε με αλλο υφος πιο ετσι πιο μαγκικο κ οχι σαν την κυρα δασκαλα π πεσε απ την σκαλα, εγω θα τον ελεγα πχ "ρε κερασι κοφτις μαλακιες τωρα τι σχεση εχει η ασθενεια με τις σχεσεις μπλα μπλα μπλα, ρε κεραση δλδ εγω να μην κανω σχεση ποτε αμαν καλε με καταδικασες" κ τετοια κ μια χαρα θα ειμασταν, υπαρχουν κ αλλοι τροποι να πεις κατι περα απο το σοφιστικε κ το δηθεν ανωτερο!!

----------


## soft

> Σε ποιον συλλογο τα ειπα αυτα κ ποτε?? Μακαρι να ειπα κατι τετοιο αλλα δν το θυμαμαι! Τεσπα, οκ ειπε μια μαλακια ειτε απο αγνοια ειτε απο οτιδηποτε δν σημαινει οτι ισχυει κιολας, η οτι καποιος που θα το διαβασει θα πιστεψει την μαλακια του κεραση κ του καθε κεραση! νομιζω ενα επιπεδο συνειδητοτητας ολοι εχουν, εκτος κ αν προκειται για μαθητες δημοτικου! Κ μπορουμε να του το πουμε με αλλο υφος πιο ετσι πιο μαγκικο κ οχι σαν την κυρα δασκαλα π πεσε απ την σκαλα, εγω θα τον ελεγα πχ "ρε κερασι κοφτις μαλακιες τωρα τι σχεση εχει η ασθενεια με τις σχεσεις μπλα μπλα μπλα, ρε κεραση δλδ εγω να μην κανω σχεση ποτε αμαν καλε με καταδικασες" κ τετοια κ μια χαρα θα ειμασταν, υπαρχουν κ αλλοι τροποι να πεις κατι περα απο το σοφιστικε κ το δηθεν ανωτερο!!


ο καθενας εχει το δικο του τροπο .. 

Αλλα η απαντηση του καθενος φανερωνει την προκαταληψη και την αγνοια του..
Λυπαμαι μονο που καποιοι παλευουν ,και απλα καποιοι τα καταπινουν ,για να ειναι αρεστοι..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ο καθενας εχει το δικο του τροπο .. 
> 
> Αλλα η απαντηση του καθενος φανερωνει την προκαταληψη και την αγνοια του..
> Λυπαμαι μονο που καποιοι παλευουν ,και απλα καποιοι τα καταπινουν ,για να ειναι αρεστοι..


Ποιος τα καταπινει για να ειναι αρεστος?? Κ να ειμαι αρεστη στον κεραση γκομενο θα τον πιασω μηπως??
Αμαν με το σοβαροφανες πια!! Λιγο χαλαρωστε κ take it easy! Φυσικα κ υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι, οπως υπαρχει κ το βρισιμο κ χιλια δυο, απλα τι ειναι πιο κοντα στον αλλον!! Κ σε αλλα θεματα μπορει καποιος να γραψει βλακειες θα του το πω με τον ετσι τον τροπο δν θα το παιξω δασκαλα εδω μεσα! Σιγα κ δν το ηξερε και? Ολα να τα ξερει, τωρα το μαθε! Λιγο ας κουλαρουμε κ να μην ειμαστε ευθικτοι θαρρεις κ μας πηδηξανε καμια μανα!!!

----------


## m86

παιδια τοση ενταση δεν κανει καλο σε κανεναν!!!ηρεμα...κουβεντα κανουμε σε ενα forum ανοιχτο για ολους καλως η κακως!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> παιδια τοση ενταση δεν κανει καλο σε κανεναν!!!ηρεμα...κουβεντα κανουμε σε ενα forum ανοιχτο για ολους καλως η κακως!!


Εγω προσωπικα ουτε ενταση εχω ουτε τιποτα ειμαι ανοιχτη σε ολες τις αποψεις απλα δν ανεχομαι συμπεριφορα δασκαλας που ουτε καν εγω την υιοθετω! Σιγα κ εγινε κατι, δν μ βρισε την μανα ο κεραση κ ο καθενας, κ να μ τη βρισει ξερω τι θα τον πω!!  :Smile:

----------


## m86

> Εγω προσωπικα ουτε ενταση εχω ουτε τιποτα ειμαι ανοιχτη σε ολες τις αποψεις απλα δν ανεχομαι συμπεριφορα δασκαλας που ουτε καν εγω την υιοθετω! Σιγα κ εγινε κατι, δν μ βρισε την μανα ο κεραση κ ο καθενας, κ να μ τη βρισει ξερω τι θα τον πω!!


συμφωνω!!! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> συμφωνω!!!


Παντως περα απ την πλακα πολυ κακως που του δινεις τα φαρμακα κρυφα, καποια στιγμη θα το μαθει κ θα γινει εκρηξη κ με το δικιο του, εγω αν μαθαινα οτι μ καναν κατι τετοιο πραγματικα δν ξερω πως θα αντιδρουσα, φερτου το μαλακά οχι να του πεις οτι του τα βαζεις κρυφα αλλα πες τον κατι του στυλ "αμα πηγαιναμε σε εναν γιατρο, υπαρχουν φαρμακα π βοηθανε κτλ" κ αναλογως τι θα σου πει, επισης εγραψες οτι του τα δινεις με το φαγητο η οταν κοιμαται, το πρωτο το καταλαβα το δευτερο μπορεις να μ εξηγησεις πως γινεται? πως του τα χορηγεις ενω κοιμαται??

----------


## m86

[QUOTE=Lacrymosa;422330]Παντως περα απ την πλακα πολυ κακως που του δινεις τα φαρμακα κρυφα, καποια στιγμη θα το μαθει κ θα γινει εκρηξη κ με το δικιο του, εγω αν μαθαινα οτι μ καναν κατι τετοιο πραγματικα δν ξερω πως θα αντιδρουσα, φερτου το μαλακά οχι να του πεις οτι του τα βαζεις κρυφα αλλα πες τον κατι του στυλ "αμα πηγαιναμε σε εναν γιατρο, υπαρχουν φαρμακα π βοηθανε κτλ" κ αναλογως τι θα σου πει, επισης εγραψες οτι του τα δινεις με το φαγητο η οταν κοιμαται, το πρωτο το καταλαβα το δευτερο μπορεις να μ εξηγησεις πως γινεται? πως του τα χορηγεις ενω κοιμαται??[/QUOTE

για τον γιατρο ουτε να ακουει δεν θελει ,ουτε καν συζητηση να κανει θελει για αυτο!οταν παω να του το φερω μαλακα με την κουβεντα ταραζεται και θελει να βγει να περπατησει!εκανα πολλες δοκιμες με κουβεντα, κ τα παντα για να ξαναπαει στο γιατρο του η εστω να τον παρει τηλ κ τπτ!γιαυτο και του τα δινω ετσι!επαιρνε κ την πρωτη φορα που το επαθε αγωγη κ δεν το καταλαβαινει οταν κοιμαται!τον σκουνταω λιγο κ του το δινω!απο το να υποτροπιασει και να μην μπορει να επανελθει ευκολα -γιατι ετσι ειπε ο γιατρος του- προς το παρον τα περνει χωρις να το ξερει!ελπιζω οταν ηρεμησει να θελησει να παει στο γιατρο και να την παρει μονος του την αγωγη!μεχρι τοτε ομως...

----------


## m86

> Παντως περα απ την πλακα πολυ κακως που του δινεις τα φαρμακα κρυφα, καποια στιγμη θα το μαθει κ θα γινει εκρηξη κ με το δικιο του, εγω αν μαθαινα οτι μ καναν κατι τετοιο πραγματικα δν ξερω πως θα αντιδρουσα, φερτου το μαλακά οχι να του πεις οτι του τα βαζεις κρυφα αλλα πες τον κατι του στυλ "αμα πηγαιναμε σε εναν γιατρο, υπαρχουν φαρμακα π βοηθανε κτλ" κ αναλογως τι θα σου πει, επισης εγραψες οτι του τα δινεις με το φαγητο η οταν κοιμαται, το πρωτο το καταλαβα το δευτερο μπορεις να μ εξηγησεις πως γινεται? πως του τα χορηγεις ενω κοιμαται??


δεν ξερω αν θα του το πω ποτε οτι του τα εδινα κρυφα!!ξερεις ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενο το μυαλο του ..το πιστευω αυτο..το βλεπω δλδ!

----------


## Danay1997

> δεν ξερω αν θα του το πω ποτε οτι του τα εδινα κρυφα!!ξερεις ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενο το μυαλο του ..το πιστευω αυτο..το βλεπω δλδ!


ακομη δεν εχεις δει τιποτε!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δεν ξερω αν θα του το πω ποτε οτι του τα εδινα κρυφα!!ξερεις ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενο το μυαλο του ..το πιστευω αυτο..το βλεπω δλδ!


ρε συ κατσε δλδ οταν κοιμαται τον σκουντας κ του το χωνεις? δλδ δεν καταλαβαινει χριστο ο τυπος? τοσο πια? εντυπωση μ κανει!!

----------


## m86

> ακομη δεν εχεις δει τιποτε!


σημερα εκλεισε μια εβδομαδα που του τα δινω!ειναι σχετικα πιο ηρεμος...τον ταραζει ο πατερας του αν τον παρει τηλ μονο!κ συνεχιζει να θελει να κανει βολτες..πραγμα που μου ειπε ο γιατρος πτι του κανει καλο γιατι ξεδινει!

----------


## m86

> ρε συ κατσε δλδ οταν κοιμαται τον σκουντας κ του το χωνεις? δλδ δεν καταλαβαινει χριστο ο τυπος? τοσο πια? εντυπωση μ κανει!!


γι αυτο ειπα πιο πανω οτι κανει σαν μικρο παιδι, δλδ μπορει να θελει την προσοχη να ειναι το επικεντρο, δεν ξερω!παντως μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εχει πει κατι!βεβαια την ωρα που τον σκουνταω μου λεει κατι μουρμουριστα..αυτο κ μετα του το δινω (δεν ειναι κ καμια χαπαρα τεραστια..ειναι σαν αφρολεξ που λιωνει με το σαλιο)!

----------


## m86

> κουκλα μου επρεπε να με καλεσεις να ανοιξουμε μαζι θεμα!!!!!!!!!
> ειμαι με τη β ερα μες το κουτι, και ο ανθρωπος που ειδα τη τελευταια μερα ειναι ο ιδιος αλλα τελειως αλλος!καλωςορισες στο κλαμπ πακετο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


να σε ρωτησω κατι?ποσο καιρο εισαι σε αυτη τη σχεση?γιατι εμενα ο φιλος μου το επαθε πρωτη φορα πριν 4 χρονια επειδη ο βλακας ο πατερας του τον πιεζε απο καθε αποψη -ειναι μεγαλο καθικι ο πατερας του αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα- κ τωρα το επαθε απο πιεση στη δουλεια!ειμαστε μαζι 10 χρονια κ πριν το πρωτο γεγονος ηταν οκ!θελω να πω τον ξερω πολυ καλα γιατι γνωριζομαστε πολλα πολλα χρονια..απο το σχολειο κ τετοια..δεν ειχε καποιο συμπτωμα κ υποθετω οτι ωφειλεται παλι στη δουλεια του..

----------


## Danay1997

> να σε ρωτησω κατι?ποσο καιρο εισαι σε αυτη τη σχεση?γιατι εμενα ο φιλος μου το επαθε πρωτη φορα πριν 4 χρονια επειδη ο βλακας ο πατερας του τον πιεζε απο καθε αποψη -ειναι μεγαλο καθικι ο πατερας του αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα- κ τωρα το επαθε απο πιεση στη δουλεια!ειμαστε μαζι 10 χρονια κ πριν το πρωτο γεγονος ηταν οκ!θελω να πω τον ξερω πολυ καλα γιατι γνωριζομαστε πολλα πολλα χρονια..απο το σχολειο κ τετοια..δεν ειχε καποιο συμπτωμα κ υποθετω οτι ωφειλεται παλι στη δουλεια του..


ημουν σε αυτη τη σχεση 2 μιση χρονια,μα τωρα πια δεν ειμαι!τωρα χωρισε και τραβα το δρομο του ενω εγω υποφερω.......................
δε γυρισε ουτε περαστικα να μου πει!.....................τιποτε μονο με κατηγορει συνεχεια

----------


## m86

> ημουν σε αυτη τη σχεση 2 μιση χρονια,μα τωρα πια δεν ειμαι!τωρα χωρισε και τραβα το δρομο του ενω εγω υποφερω.......................
> δε γυρισε ουτε περαστικα να μου πει!.....................τιποτε μονο με κατηγορει συνεχεια


ολα περνανε με τον καιρο..ισχυει αυτο που λενε να εισαι σιγουρη..μολις περασει λιγος καιρος θα εισαι πολυ καλυτερα!
κανε οτι μπορεις για να μην τον σκεφτεσαι κ γενικα να εισαι με ανθρωπους που ξερουν κ μπορουν να σου δωσουν βοηθεια..ακομα και μια καλη κουβεντα βοηθαει!

----------


## m86

> ημουν σε αυτη τη σχεση 2 μιση χρονια,μα τωρα πια δεν ειμαι!τωρα χωρισε και τραβα το δρομο του ενω εγω υποφερω.......................
> δε γυρισε ουτε περαστικα να μου πει!.....................τιποτε μονο με κατηγορει συνεχεια



ολα περνανε με τον καιρο..ισχυει αυτο που λενε να εισαι σιγουρη..μολις περασει λιγος καιρος θα εισαι πολυ καλυτερα!
κανε οτι μπορεις για να μην τον σκεφτεσαι κ γενικα να εισαι με ανθρωπους που ξερουν κ μπορουν να σου δωσουν βοηθεια..ακομα και μια καλη κουβεντα βοηθαει!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> γι αυτο ειπα πιο πανω οτι κανει σαν μικρο παιδι, δλδ μπορει να θελει την προσοχη να ειναι το επικεντρο, δεν ξερω!παντως μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εχει πει κατι!βεβαια την ωρα που τον σκουνταω μου λεει κατι μουρμουριστα..αυτο κ μετα του το δινω (δεν ειναι κ καμια χαπαρα τεραστια..ειναι σαν αφρολεξ που λιωνει με το σαλιο)!


Μηπως ειναι το risperdal το διασπειρομενο? Απ ο,τι θυμαμαι σαν ροζ αφρολεξ ηταν το risperdal τεσπα οχι οτι εχει αυτο ιδιαιτερη σημασια! Το οτι δν καταλαβαινει τπτ ειναι καλο, αλλιως θα ειχατε μεγαλο θεμα οσον αφορα την κρυφη χορηγηση των φαρμακων.. Πρεπει να ειναι παντως σε μεγαλη καταστολη το παιδι.. Παραλληλα εγραψες νομιζω καπου οτι εργαζεται? Πως καταφερνει κ ανταποκρινεται στην εργασια του? Οι κοινωνικες του σχεσεις πως ειναι? Επισης για ποσο χρονων ατομο μιλαμε?

----------


## m86

> Μηπως ειναι το risperdal το διασπειρομενο? Απ ο,τι θυμαμαι σαν ροζ αφρολεξ ηταν το risperdal τεσπα οχι οτι εχει αυτο ιδιαιτερη σημασια! Το οτι δν καταλαβαινει τπτ ειναι καλο, αλλιως θα ειχατε μεγαλο θεμα οσον αφορα την κρυφη χορηγηση των φαρμακων.. Πρεπει να ειναι παντως σε μεγαλη καταστολη το παιδι.. Παραλληλα εγραψες νομιζω καπου οτι εργαζεται? Πως καταφερνει κ ανταποκρινεται στην εργασια του? Οι κοινωνικες του σχεσεις πως ειναι? Επισης για ποσο χρονων ατομο μιλαμε?


αυτο ειναι το ροζ αφρολεξ!το οποιο λιωνει αμεσως μολις το βαλει στο στομα του!την ιδια αγωγη επερνε κ στο πρωτο επισοδειο που περασε πριν 4 χρονια οποτε μου ειπε ο γιατρος του οτι το εχει στο υποσυνειδητο του οτι πρεπει να παρει την αγωγη του απλα αντιδρα σαν παιδι που του λες ναι και λεει οχι!!δεν ειναι σε καταστολη ποτε..απλα η αγωγη τον βοηθα να βαζει σε ταξη τις σκεψεις του και να ηρεμει..αυτο μου ειπε ο γιατρος τουλαχιστον!εργαζοταν με συμβαση εργου!ειναι γενικα ανοιχτος χαρακτηρας μολις γνωρισει τους αλλους βεβαια,στην αρχη ειναι λιγο επιφυλακτικος και ειναι 26 χρονων!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αυτο ειναι το ροζ αφρολεξ!το οποιο λιωνει αμεσως μολις το βαλει στο στομα του!την ιδια αγωγη επερνε κ στο πρωτο επισοδειο που περασε πριν 4 χρονια οποτε μου ειπε ο γιατρος του οτι το εχει στο υποσυνειδητο του οτι πρεπει να παρει την αγωγη του απλα αντιδρα σαν παιδι που του λες ναι και λεει οχι!!δεν ειναι σε καταστολη ποτε..απλα η αγωγη τον βοηθα να βαζει σε ταξη τις σκεψεις του και να ηρεμει..αυτο μου ειπε ο γιατρος τουλαχιστον!εργαζοταν με συμβαση εργου!ειναι γενικα ανοιχτος χαρακτηρας μολις γνωρισει τους αλλους βεβαια,στην αρχη ειναι λιγο επιφυλακτικος και ειναι 26 χρονων!


Ναι ξερω οτι ειναι αφρολεξ, αλλο σε ρωτησα πως λεγεται το φαρμακο αν κ ειμαι 99% σιγουρη οτι ειναι το risperdal dis διοτι το επαιρνα ενα διαστημα, τεσπα οχι οτι εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια.. Σορρυ κιολας αλλα με αυτα π διαβαζω για τη συμπεριφορα του κ οτι του χωνετε τα χαπια στο στομα ενοσω κοιμαται κ οτι ειναι 26 χρονων μ ρθε να ξερασω ρε συ! Πολυ παλιμπαιδισμος μ ακουγεται, η για να το πω αλλιως πληρης καταστολη κ zombiefication απο τα φαρμακα! Πιστευω πρεπει να λαβει μια ωθηση ωστε να παρει τα πανω του κ να παρει τη ζωη στα χερια του, δν ειναι κανενα μομολο αλλωστε κ καλο ειναι να ειμαστε υπευθυνα ατομα ως ενηλικες!! Εντυπωση μ κανει οτι εργαζεται, μπραβο παντως.

----------


## m86

> Ναι ξερω οτι ειναι αφρολεξ, αλλο σε ρωτησα πως λεγεται το φαρμακο αν κ ειμαι 99% σιγουρη οτι ειναι το risperdal dis διοτι το επαιρνα ενα διαστημα, τεσπα οχι οτι εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια.. Σορρυ κιολας αλλα με αυτα π διαβαζω για τη συμπεριφορα του κ οτι του χωνετε τα χαπια στο στομα ενοσω κοιμαται κ οτι ειναι 26 χρονων μ ρθε να ξερασω ρε συ! Πολυ παλιμπαιδισμος μ ακουγεται, η για να το πω αλλιως πληρης καταστολη κ zombiefication απο τα φαρμακα! Πιστευω πρεπει να λαβει μια ωθηση ωστε να παρει τα πανω του κ να παρει τη ζωη στα χερια του, δν ειναι κανενα μομολο αλλωστε κ καλο ειναι να ειμαστε υπευθυνα ατομα ως ενηλικες!! Εντυπωση μ κανει οτι εργαζεται, μπραβο παντως.


αυτο ειναι το risperdal!πες μου με ποιο τροπο να του δωσω την ωθηση που λες μπας κ παρω ιδεες!Το οτι εχω να κανω με καποιον που αντιδρα σαν παιδι το ειπα απ την αρχη αν δεις πισω στα μνμ...δεν ειναι σε καταστολη κυκλοφορει εξω χαζευει στο internet απλα δεν εχεις τις σκεψεις του σε σειρα κ λεει πολλες φορες πραγματα που δεν εχει ξαναπει ποτε!Τον ξερω σου λεω πανω απο 14 χρονια!Κ βλεπω οτι δεν ειναι αυτος που ξερω!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αυτο ειναι το risperdal!πες μου με ποιο τροπο να του δωσω την ωθηση που λες μπας κ παρω ιδεες!Το οτι εχω να κανω με καποιον που αντιδρα σαν παιδι το ειπα απ την αρχη αν δεις πισω στα μνμ...δεν ειναι σε καταστολη κυκλοφορει εξω χαζευει στο internet απλα δεν εχεις τις σκεψεις του σε σειρα κ λεει πολλες φορες πραγματα που δεν εχει ξαναπει ποτε!Τον ξερω σου λεω πανω απο 14 χρονια!Κ βλεπω οτι δεν ειναι αυτος που ξερω!


Αμαν ρε πουλακι μου μιση ωρα συζηταμε για να καταληξουμε οτι το αφρολεξ λεγεται ρισπερνταλ! Την ξερω την μορφη του διοτι οταν νοσηλευομουν μ δινανε ενα ροζ αφρολεξ (οχι στον υπνο  :Stick Out Tongue: ), κ ειχα ρωτησει τι ητανε κ μ ειπαν! Παντως εξακολουθει να μ κανει εντυπωση πως στο διαολο ρε παιδι μ του το χωνεις μεσα στον υπνο στο στομα, δλδ παιζει να ναι τοσο σε καταστολη το παιδι που κ ****** να του χωσεις θα την φαει! (πλακιζω ε? αστειακι κανουμε να σπασουμε το δυσαρεστο της υποθεσης!) αμα σε ενοχλησε συγγνωμη, ε?  :Smile:  παντως η αλλαγη στη συμπεριφορα του δν μ φαινεται οτι γινεται για καλο.. δυστυχως το να βρισκεται ολη μερα στο ιντερνετ δν αποτελει λυση!!! θελει ωθηση κ κινητρα αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη δν μπορω να σκεφτω εγω κατι! (ειναι ξημερωματα ειμαι κ ξενυχτισμενη!) Τωρα π ειπα αυτο μηπως θα του εκαμνε καλο η κοινωνικοποιηση? Δλδ να βγαινετε αρχικα μαζι, να γνωρισει κοσμο, να βγει κ με τους συναδελφους του απ τη δουλεια, να πατε για ποδοσφαιρακι ξερω γω η για μπυρα η ο,τι αλλο.. δν ξερω κ τα γουστα του, προτασεις κανω.. παντως ειναι κριμα να ειναι δουλεια-σπιτι-ιντερνετ ολη μερα κ να τρωει κ το χαπακωμα στα κρυφα.. παντως αμα το μαθει φοβαμαι πολυ την αντιδραση του.. αυτα..  :Smile:

----------


## m86

> Αμαν ρε πουλακι μου μιση ωρα συζηταμε για να καταληξουμε οτι το αφρολεξ λεγεται ρισπερνταλ! Την ξερω την μορφη του διοτι οταν νοσηλευομουν μ δινανε ενα ροζ αφρολεξ (οχι στον υπνο ), κ ειχα ρωτησει τι ητανε κ μ ειπαν! Παντως εξακολουθει να μ κανει εντυπωση πως στο διαολο ρε παιδι μ του το χωνεις μεσα στον υπνο στο στομα, δλδ παιζει να ναι τοσο σε καταστολη το παιδι που κ ****** να του χωσεις θα την φαει! (πλακιζω ε? αστειακι κανουμε να σπασουμε το δυσαρεστο της υποθεσης!) αμα σε ενοχλησε συγγνωμη, ε?  παντως η αλλαγη στη συμπεριφορα του δν μ φαινεται οτι γινεται για καλο.. δυστυχως το να βρισκεται ολη μερα στο ιντερνετ δν αποτελει λυση!!! θελει ωθηση κ κινητρα αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη δν μπορω να σκεφτω εγω κατι! (ειναι ξημερωματα ειμαι κ ξενυχτισμενη!) Τωρα π ειπα αυτο μηπως θα του εκαμνε καλο η κοινωνικοποιηση? Δλδ να βγαινετε αρχικα μαζι, να γνωρισει κοσμο, να βγει κ με τους συναδελφους του απ τη δουλεια, να πατε για ποδοσφαιρακι ξερω γω η για μπυρα η ο,τι αλλο.. δν ξερω κ τα γουστα του, προτασεις κανω.. παντως ειναι κριμα να ειναι δουλεια-σπιτι-ιντερνετ ολη μερα κ να τρωει κ το χαπακωμα στα κρυφα.. παντως αμα το μαθει φοβαμαι πολυ την αντιδραση του.. αυτα..


δν εχω προβλημα με την πλακα!  :Smile:  μπορει η αλλαγη στη συμπεριφορα του να ειναι απο την υποτροπη της ασθενειας..οταν σου λεω ειναι αλλα νταλον μιλαμε για θεματα που μενω με ανοιχτο το στωμα!του τυπου να εχει να μιλησει με τον πατερα του 2μιση χρονια(ουτε γεια στο δρομο..ουτε να τον φτυσει..εχει περασει πολυ ασχημα μαζι του)
κ ξαφνηκα να ειναι χαλαρος κ ηρεμος μαζι του!κοντευω να ξεχασω κ αυτα που ξερω ρε συ!!τωρα επειδη κοιμαται κ σπιτι του μερικα βραδια μου ειπε ο γιατρος να του δινω ενα μεσημερι ενα βραδυ οποτε δεν περνει στο υπνο του μονο στο ξυπνιο του!βγαινει κ εξω κ μαζι παμε για καφε, ποτο δεν κανει να πιει!εγω να δεις πως τρεμω την μερα που θα του το πω!!μακαρι να το ξεπερασει συντομα κ μετα ας γινει χαμος τι να πω κ εγω...εχω αγχος 24ωρες τη μερα!ρε ξεχναει πραγματα..μπορει να πει στον αδερφο του "με το μηχανακι εισαι" κ ο αδερφος του εχει πουλησει τη μηχανη ενα χρονο σχεδον..!την τριτη θα ξαναπαω στο γιατρο του!

----------


## Nux

Καλά είσαι ΟΥΦΟ? 
Ακόμα και δίκιο να έχεις, μπαίνεις σε φόρουμ για τρελούς και τους ενημερώνεις ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν σχέση? Μήπως είσαι τρελή-ος? Μάλλον δεν είσαι, γιατί αν ήσουν, δεν θα έγραφες αυτές τις μαλακίες. Τώρα γεννάται το ερώτημα, αφού τρελή-ος σίγουρα δεν είσαι, και σχέση με διπολικό-η σίγουρα δεν έχεις, τι σκατά κάνεις σε θρέντ για μανιοκαταπληκτικούς? και δεν τους δίνεις απλές συμβουλές, τους λές μέχρι και τι θα απαντήσουν και στο τηλέφωνο. Καλό θα ήταν να μην γράφει ο καθένας ότι να'ναι, ειδικά εδώ μέσα, ή τουλάχιστον αν δεν μπορεί να κρατηθεί ας μας λέει ως τι το γράφει (ειδικά αν είναι κανένας πεταμένος ψυχολόγος). Ένας μανιοκαταπληκτικος που είναι 7 χρόνια σε μια υγειή και συναρπαστική σχέση.

----------


## Nux

> Καλα δεν εννοειται, θα μπορουσες να μη το ξερεις. Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως που αρραβωνιαστηκες κιολας. Το λεω γτ θεωρω οτι ενα ατομο που αντιμετωπιζει ψυχολογικα προβληματα δεν ειναι σε θεση να δωθει πληρως και απολυτα σε μια σχεση. Καλο ειναι να αποφυγεις να συναψεις σχεση. Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη. Μπορεις βεβαια να συμπαρασταθεις σε φιλικο επιπεδο οταν ειναι εφικτο.
> Ειδικα εκει που λες οτι επειδη δεν μπορεσε να επιδιορθωσει μια συσκευη και απογοητευτηκε, για μενα ειναι σοβαρο. Χωρια τα περι αυτοκτονιας. Δε νομιζω οτι μπορει ενα τετοιο ατομο να προχωρησει σε μια σχεση με προοπτικη κλπ. Τι θα κανει δηλαδη στις προκλησεις ενος γαμου και μιας σχεσης? Πως θα τα διαχειριστει? Προεχει να νιωσει καλα με τον εαυτο του πρωτα.
> Εγω παντως θα σου προτεινα να μην τον καλεις, να συμφωνησεις με ο,τι σου πει πχ αν δε θελει να του μιλησεις ή να τον επισκεφτεις και να αφησεις αυτον να κανει καποια κινηση, αν κανει. Προεχει ομως πανω απ ολα να θεραπευτει απ την ασθενεια προκειμενου μετα να ανακτησει την ποιοτητα ζωης και να δοθει και σε μια σχεση. Αν μιλησετε λοιπον πες του, το σκεφτηκα κι εγω και εφοσον εισαι μπερδεμενος ειναι καλυτερα να παρεις το χρονο σου και το χωρο σου και οποτε νιωσεις καλυτερα μου λες. Ως τοτε μη τον ενοχλεις. Παντως αν οφειλεται το φερσιμο του στην ασθενεια τοτε τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ χειροτερα. Εν κατακλειδι θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι γενεσιουργος αιτια η ασθενεια, απλα ειναι επιβαρυντικος παραγων.


Καλά είσαι ΟΥΦΟ? 
Ακόμα και δίκιο να έχεις, μπαίνεις σε φόρουμ για τρελούς και τους ενημερώνεις ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν σχέση? Μήπως είσαι τρελή-ος? Μάλλον δεν είσαι, γιατί αν ήσουν, δεν θα έγραφες αυτές τις μαλακίες. Τώρα γεννάται το ερώτημα, αφού τρελή-ος σίγουρα δεν είσαι, και σχέση με διπολικό-η σίγουρα δεν έχεις, τι σκατά κάνεις σε θρέντ για μανιοκαταπληκτικούς? και δεν τους δίνεις απλές συμβουλές, τους λές μέχρι και τι θα απαντήσουν και στο τηλέφωνο. Καλό θα ήταν να μην γράφει ο καθένας ότι να'ναι εδώ μέσα, ή τουλάχιστον αν δεν μπορεί να κρατηθεί ας μας λέει ως τι το γράφει (ειδικά αν είναι κανένας πεταμένος ψυχολόγος). Ένας μανιοκαταπληκτικος που είναι 7 χρόνια σε μια υγειή και συναρπαστική σχέση.

----------

